
Reboot – conference for failed startup founders - ticktockten
http://www.rebootconf.com
======
p10akshayg
Failure is bad. No one really works to fail, but if you’re an entrepreneur
slogging away at your business, there is a high chance that you’ve encountered
the dreaded F-word. In India, its even worse because failure is looked down
upon and even the closest ones begin doubting you.

Failure is hard. Failure is tough. But its also an essential part of what
makes you an entrepreneur. It make you learn from your mistakes and move on.

At RebootConf, we’re not just embracing failure, we’re celebrating it. We’re
inviting 30 entrepreneurs across our chosen themes for a one day event, to
talk about their mistakes & failures.

Come join us and see the difference!

------
kixpanganiban
On behalf of the regular HN reader community, I apologize that you haven't
received any warmer welcome. I know how tough it is to have your startup fail
and to even just open up and talk about it with people you don't know. I see
the beauty of how Reboot can create an avenue of shared learning to help
entrepreneurs move forward. Best of luck to you guys and kudos for the idea!

~~~
ticktockten
Thanks! Your kind words would inspire others to have a look and make them
think.

Our intention is to celebrate the attempts, without them the winners cannot
exist!

Please do help share the idea with others.

------
hoverbear
> Just, hard lessons.

This is rather bad grammar. :(

Perhaps you might mean "Just hard lessons."

Good luck with the conference!

~~~
js4
Jesus really?

~~~
ticktockten
Appreciate the support sir!

No offence taken here. We all have our pet peeves :).

------
forgottenacc57
This conference will....

~~~
lonelyw0lf
FAIL :)

~~~
ticktockten
LOL, as will most startups ;).

Thanks for having a look!

